# I made my own miracle whip!



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok so I know maybe not a big deal to most people but I'm happy! Dh was proud so that is nice too. He said he likes it better than the storebought (and he's not one to lie to make someone feel better LOL) 
It's sooooo much cheaper!! some eggs from our hens, vinager, oil ect. all inexpensive or "free" (the eggs) ingredients!! It will save us $$ and dh is happy! :bouncy:

Now on to learning to can lol.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations!

Please post your recipe. I prefer Miracle Whip over mayo.

Thanks, Angie


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks! its not as sweet as the storebought so you might want to fiddle with the amount of sugar or other things to your taste but here it is!

Miracle Whip type dressing/spread

4 egg yolks
1 teaspoon Salt
2 teaspoon dry mustard
6 Tablespoons Vinegar
3 Cups Canola Oil
Mix well in a blender

Combine the following in a saucepan and cook to a smooth paste.
3 Tablespoons Flour or Cornstarch
1 Cup Boiling water
2 T. granulated sugar
1/4 C. white vinegar
1 T. salt

( Add this hot mixture to the 1st part and blend well). Store in Fridge.
I used an electric mixer with wire whips on it (bosch we got a few years back, LOVE that thing!!) to get it nice and creamy. Worked better than the blender for me.

ETA: Thanks for being nice to me AngieM2. I was just so happy to know how to make it and not depend on buying it at the store. hope it was ok to post here!


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm trying this. I wonder if I can use duckfat?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

susieM said:


> I'm trying this. I wonder if I can use duckfat?


Yes, you can. This article is about making mayonnaise type spreads using animal fats, it's interesting: http://www.seriouseats.com/2009/10/...-mayos-bacon-lamb-duck-beef-fats-science.html

.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I am going to make it with olive oil and splenda. I won't use canola oil (rapeseed plant, not safe) and my hubby has DM. He loves Miracle Whip, so this is a great recipe with no HFCS like the real stuff has. I have never seen this recipe, only the ones for regular mayo. Thanks so much for posting it.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

You'll use Splenda but not Canola oil?

I like mayo, but not particularly Miracle Whip. In reality though I rarely use it except in a noodle or crab salad. So it's part of those recipes for me, not something I tend to make as a standalone. 

Kudos to you for learning how to make it. You've reduced your dependency!

We're a mustard household.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

ne prairiemama said:


> Thanks! its not as sweet as the storebought so you might want to fiddle with the amount of sugar or other things to your taste but here it is!
> 
> Miracle Whip type dressing/spread
> 
> ...



Thanks for the recipe - I'll have to give it a try.

And recipes for making it yourself, with items that can be stored, makes it a good fit for S&EP. (that one less trip to the store = oops! no store! type of event prepping).


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Your welcome!
You can use pretty much any oil I think? the olive oil might make it taste stronger like olive but if you do mind thats ok. I did use the canola we buy the biggest jugs of oil at walmart for the best price we can get for our baking. we do use olive oil too but I can't afford to use alot of it at a time. We bake most of our own bread ect. so we use a ton!
D I even want to know what makes the canola bad lol?

We used organic sugar (not a huge price diff. there) We don't use any artificial sweetners.

everything else we followed the way it says  

We love mustard too Ernie. There's a ton of mayo recipes out there and they look even easier than this mw one. saw one for garlic mayo I'd like to try...


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Over 80% of Canola comes from genetically modified rapeseed plants. The original canola was a regularly hybridized rape, but now most is round-up ready. We avoid canola because we do not support the use of GMOs.

Unmodified rapeseed has high amounts of a particular acid that is considered harmful, this was bred out to make Canola (the "la" part stands for low acid).


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend using _only_ olive oil. It will give it a strong olive oil taste, at least it does mayo. But substituting olive oil for _some_ of the oil works well.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Ernie said:


> You'll use Splenda but not Canola oil?


My husband is diabetic, and allergic to saccharin. Splenda is the lesser of two evils compared to aspartame.
I am so happy to get this recipe though. Thanks so much to the OP.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

mistletoad said:


> Over 80% of Canola comes from genetically modified rapeseed plants. The original canola was a regularly hybridized rape, but now most is round-up ready. We avoid canola because we do not support the use of GMOs.
> 
> Unmodified rapeseed has high amounts of a particular acid that is considered harmful, this was bred out to make Canola (the "la" part stands for low acid).




oh yucky! are all the cheap oils gmo? ugh. whats the best of the cheaper oils to use? Thanks for the info btw!

mekasmom I hope I didn't sound snobby :lookout: we don't have any diabetics. I have hypoglocemia though. We TRY to eat as naturally as we can on our budget.

as an aside did you know that cinnamon is good for helping to balance the blood sugar? i'm sure you've seen/heard about everything to do with db but I thought i'd throw it out there jic.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Interesting recipe. I don't like Miracle Whip, but I wonder if the flour mixture (without the added sweetner) might stabilize the mayo better? Might try it and see. 

I use a lot of peanut oil. High burn temperature, nice flavour, and doesn't oxodize, which is one of the problems with soy and canola oil. It's not quite as cheap as canola, but not pricey either.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I love Miracle whip...thanks ne prairiemama


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Thanks for the recipe, I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

ne, you specified white vinegar in the second part. Is that also what you use in the first part of the recipe...it just says vinegar.
TIA


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

anniew said:


> ne, you specified white vinegar in the second part. Is that also what you use in the first part of the recipe...it just says vinegar.
> TIA


I did use white vinegar in both parts. I've only made the recipe this once though so I haven't tried out different things with it. You might like it a different way or different things might work. 

Oh bfb thanks!! we have used peanut oil before! i forgot about that. dh works at the store so i'm not there to snoop for food. he just brings it home so i forget about stuff sometimes.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Very cool - I really like Miracle Whip and am not a huge mayo fan, so I'm glad you posted this recipe.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

You're welcome  I think that reg. miracle whip has some garlic powder and paprika in it? not sure but if anyone tries making it let us know how it turns out for you and if you like it or not!


----------



## Riverrat (Oct 14, 2008)

HI Has anyone tried canning this recipe? My wife prefers to make bigger batches and can so if you have did you use the water bath or pressure canner? And how long did you can it for? Great post topic Sarah.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Mekasmom, have you tried stevia instead of the other non-sugar sweetners? The only problems I find with stevia is that it's so sweet, it's hard to use little enough. And it really doesn't work for cookies or cake that require sugar's volume to bake correctly. I only use 1/8 tsp in 2 litres of tea I take to work every day. 
Kit


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks, I can hardly wait to try making this!!!


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I am going to try this when I run out, thanks for the recipe, I am definitely a Miracle whip girl!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Another family here that loves Miracle Whip. Going to have to give this a try. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Wonder if you could use liquid hog lard? Wild hog fat, when rendered, stays in a liquid form...

I'm thinking, it'd be the only oil available, in a teotw scenario. Stored oils only last so long. Reckon if your lucky enough to live where you can grow olives, you could easily press your own olive oil (well, not lucky, as any place [thinking California]conducive to olive growing would be devastated wastelands in short order)


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks ne prairiemama for the MW recipe:happy:

I was out of my MW tonight (before seeing recipe) so I had to use some of DH mayo~yuck! 

Congrats to you ne prairiemama for learning this and for sharing:goodjob:


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

maybe I missed it, but how long is it good for? We don't use it alot but don't want it to go to waste if I make it either.


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe!! Gonna try this one!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

mekasmom said:


> My husband is diabetic, and allergic to saccharin. Splenda is the lesser of two evils compared to aspartame.
> I am so happy to get this recipe though. Thanks so much to the OP.


have you tryed the stevia products?


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

another vote for "how long does mw and homemade mayo last"?


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I think the "official" recommendation for homemade mayo is no more than one week. Some saying as little as 1-2 days. A batch usually lasts a bit longer here, up to two weeks, and we've not had a problem with it. YMMV.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

If I may add a few ideas:

http://www.seriouseats.com/2009/10/...-mayos-bacon-lamb-duck-beef-fats-science.html

I will personally vouch for the Duck and Bacon. Delish.


----------

